# 1937 Dayton



## Freqman1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Here's my latest find--got it off Ebay. The real reason I bought this bike was for the seat which was a Mesinger Airflo sometimes called a tornado seat, with the transverse leaf spring, which I'm going to use on my 37 Dayton Super Streamline. The seat on the bike now is the one I originally got with my SS. This bike is also useful for the restoration of my SS for the paint stencils and the original mesh chain guard. You will notice this also has a "Dayton" decal on the downtube (also has the Huffman decal on the seat tube), is equipped with Majestic pedals, and has the soldered? on badge. Does anyone know if the SS had the decal? I thought the SS were equipped with Torrington pedals? Could they have alos had Majestics? Lastly, why the two different style of headbadges on the same year? I 'll get the serial # and provide it in a seperate post. Any help is much appreciated. P.S. According to the Elgin speedo I achieved a top speed of 27mph (down a steep hill)! v/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 14, 2010)

Congrats nice score lots of good parts


----------



## Bikephreak (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice bike! I love Dayton bikes... Nice to see when decals survive...


----------



## supper15fiets (May 26, 2011)

as far i know the the huffman ss bikes used the teardrop torrington pedals...and you don't need that mesh chainguard, give it to me, give it to me....
nice score!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 27, 2011)

That 3rd picture with the rust, rare chain guard, and blurry scenery in the backgroud may be one of the best vintage bicycle pictures i've ever seen.   Great find!  Great pic!
What kind of restoration work are you putting into these parts?  Leaving age? Replating?


----------



## npence (May 27, 2011)

That is a sweet bike when did you score that off ebay Ive been looking every day for daytons on ebay and never find anything good like that.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 27, 2011)

A bundle of rare parts for sure!  Great score!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks! Like I said I took the seat and replaced it with a very similar looking seat. I will also change out the original chain guard fo rthe repo I have but other than that I don't plan on doing anything to it except selling it once I have the dimensions of the darts and stripes to resore my SS. I will also have some Dayton decals made. v/r Shawn







Nick-theCut said:


> That 3rd picture with the rust, rare chain guard, and blurry scenery in the backgroud may be one of the best vintage bicycle pictures i've ever seen.   Great find!  Great pic!
> What kind of restoration work are you putting into these parts?  Leaving age? Replating?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2011)

This bike showed up last October on  Ebay with a BIN/Best Offer which I made an offer on within an hour of it being posted. This is why a lot of people never saw it--even the blind squirrel gets a nut every once in a while! v/r Shawn







npence said:


> That is a sweet bike when did you score that off ebay Ive been looking every day for daytons on ebay and never find anything good like that.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 27, 2011)

two things,
first, out of nowhere this post from last October takes off! what's up with that???
second, Nate, stop hogging the Huffman stuff!!
ok, I'm done....


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2011)

Yea kinda surprised me too. I've had some requests for parts from this bike. I am not going to part it but will sell it as a whole bike once I get the aforementioned info from it. v/r Shawn


----------

